# Halloween Drag Race TearDrop Memories



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

*In conjunction with Delia's Make Up New Hope we at TearDrop Memories are now co sponsors of Zombie Walk New Hope 2010.
All proceeds go to Brain Cancer Research and hope to see you all in New Hope Pa.*

http://www.ZombieWalkNewHope.com


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Our Halloween PR Web Press Release gains national attention.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2010/10/prweb4693034.htm

.
.


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

The New Hope High Heel Drag Race, A Fine Time Had By All

*Click Link For Video & Pics*

http://www.dragracenewhope.com/photosoctober312010.html​


----------

